# Uber dress code



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


Unless you are driving Beach resorts daytime,do not wear flip flops,t's and shorts.

If you are driving a topless Jeep with a surfboard on the roof,OK.

But only if you're under 30!

Will work for spring break in Florida and Hawaii.


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

I find the raggiest clothes with holes in them to wear. My shoes have duct tape around them. My hat is older than me. There is no sense of putting out money for clothes that you don't have.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber bans guns unfortunately. I'd prefer to open carry but I guess holster rigs violate the Uber dress code.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Uber bans guns unfortunately. I'd prefer to open carry but I guess holster rigs violate the Uber dress code.


Without a jacket,yes



Uberglenn said:


> I find the raggiest clothes with holes in them to wear. My shoes have duct tape around them. My hat is older than me. There is no sense of putting out money for clothes that you don't have.


Salvation Army Gibsonton has all of your clothing needs.
I used to get new shirts for a quarter !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Hoodies, t-shirts, jeans , and leggings. Typical college attire. I'll dress business casual when I get a real job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Hoodies, t-shirts, jeans , and leggings. Typical college attire. I'll dress business casual when I get a real job.


Always dress UP for biker bars.
Always dress DOWN for upscale clubs.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Always dress UP for biker bars.
> Always dress DOWN for upscale clubs.


The whole "Starving Student" routine works for me. My school's logo on my hoodie, textbook on my dash = daily tips for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If I'm too old to sign up for Fraternity Rush week,I'm too old to do that.
Used to love pay $5.00 make up a name,drink at 27 frat houses.
My favorite was the 55 gallon garbage cans full of Hurricane mix drink.

Thing is,I quit high school,and always got recruited by multiple fraternities .


----------



## SKuber (Feb 11, 2017)

Dress code... ha! Carhart's (with suspenders as not to offend a rider if I need to need bend over to pick up luggage), t-shirt and a Hoodie (I try and wear on with no holes or stains). In my area it probably considered slightly over dressed. Nobody wants to be snooty.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


Seriously ?
Your whining about the appearence of uber x drivers. The pax is using x for one reason only, it's cheap. And I'm pretty sure that a button down shirt and tie with a dap of hair jelll is going to sway pax to pony up a buck.
Get Real !
PS: Travis how's your mom ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Seriously ?
> Your whining about the appearence of uber x drivers. The pax is using x for one reason only, it's cheap. And I'm pretty sure that a button down shirt and tie with a dap of hair jelll is going to sway pax to pony up a buck.
> Get Real !
> PS: Travis how's your mom ?


Oh that's it.
Uber UNIFORMS.
Everyone must buy.

Travis says mom's opening a uniform shop. Place your order now.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

SKuber said:


> Dress code... ha! Carhart's (with suspenders as not to offend a rider if I need to need bend over to pick up luggage), t-shirt and a Hoodie (I try and wear on with no holes or stains). In my area it probably considered slightly over dressed. Nobody wants to be snooty.





KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Seriously ?
> Your whining about the appearence of uber x drivers. The pax is using x for one reason only, it's cheap. And I'm pretty sure that a button down shirt and tie with a dap of hair jelll is going to sway pax to pony up a buck.
> Get Real !
> PS: Travis how's your mom ?


That's why a lot of drivers stay with uber to long. You want to work when you want. No structure, crawl out of bed pick your nasty tee shirt and shorts off the floor and go and drive for peanuts. YOUR FREE. But also broke. Why clean up or tighten up your resume. That real job your scared of has a dress code and requires a work ethic, not driving around looking for a surge.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I think you should dress as you would for a regular work job. I tend to wear business casual clothes or sportswear. I just make sure that my clothes are clean, tidy and that I am well groomed and that my car is impeccable. That is my preference. It comes from a military background. I am not sure that it has an impact on tips and how much I get. I believe that I maximize my tips by presenting each passenger with a small document called "Ride Share - Our Commitments to each other" I outline in the document what they can expect from me and what I expect from them and that tips are appreciated. I average 20% of net fares tips per day, Every second passenger leaves me a tip. I have been driving for two years. I am rated 4.92 on Lyft and 4.86 on Uber.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Uber bans guns unfortunately. I'd prefer to open carry but I guess holster rigs violate the Uber dress code.


Uber's policy is no guns. I always wear my Lone Ranger uniform with double holster, white hat and mask. Where else do you carry your phone? (Sarcasm)


----------



## SKuber (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow that's great advice; except I'm retired, don't need a resume, i dont want structure. I own all of my cars and my house and far from broke. I love the hell out of driving X for peanuts. Besides carhart's are pretty darn comfortable.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Tshirt, shorts and sneakers. Been wearing them for 3 years. Who cares.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

SKuber said:


> Wow that's great advice; except I'm retired, don't need a resume, i dont want structure. I own all of my cars and my house and far from broke. I love the hell out of driving X for peanuts. Besides carhart's are pretty darn comfortable.


Not meant for you. Sorry


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

You sound like a real snob "Black Cab" and / or a jealous cab driver


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

The first time I went to an UBER office, (yes, I know they have a name for them, but I forget what it is) a female driver showed up in what looked exactly like panties.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Uber bans guns unfortunately. I'd prefer to open carry but I guess holster rigs violate the Uber dress code.


Conceal carry t-shirts and a little bigger Polo or other casual wear not too tight so you don't print.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Uber bans guns unfortunately. I'd prefer to open carry but I guess holster rigs violate the Uber dress code.


Good ol' open carry supporter. There's a term for people who advertise they are armed, "primary target."

Concealed carry equals stealthy. Open carry equals, "look at me. I have a firearm. Shoot me first."

;-)


----------



## Bxchica (Nov 19, 2015)

I usually make sure to wear a nice blouse or shirt when I'm on the road. If that doesn't happen then I go for a nice necklace, earrings or scarf to distract the pax from the rest of my ensemble.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Bxchica said:


> I usually make sure to wear a nice blouse or shirt when I'm on the road. If that doesn't happen then I go for a nice necklace, earrings or scarf to distract the pax from the rest of my ensemble.


If you're necklace or earrings have any value; I WANT TO ROB YOU!!! You don't know who is getting into your car. Don't be an easy mark.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> The first time I went to an UBER office, (yes, I know they have a name for them, but I forget what it is) a female driver showed up in what looked exactly like panties.


LMAO she was desperate for tips. Lemme guess: at least 180 lbs or up.

( If I could insert sound effects on this board it would be a horror movie scream.)



Old Smokey said:


> If you're necklace or earrings have any value; I WANT TO ROB YOU!!! You don't know who is getting into your car. Don't be an easy mark.


Or strangle you from behind with that necklace


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

At $3.20 you are lucky I bothered to put on pants at all


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> At $3.20 you are lucky I bothered to put on pants at all


I hear many newscasters are quite scary below that desk


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Kater Gator said:


> You sound like a real snob "Black Cab" and / or a jealous cab driver


Not a snob. If I take an uber and the driver looks like he just finished a pick-up basketball game, it looks like the driver doesn't give a ____ a hair cut, clean Polo cargo shorts are fine. Be comfortable, but don't work in the same thing you sleep in. Riders have gotten the idea uber is a glorified Rick Shaw. The Rick Shaw driver should be dressed in gym attire.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Based on the rates in Orlando being so far under minimum wage, I would have to say boxers and shoes shouldn't be too much to ask for as a customer...



Blackcab said:


> Not a snob. If I take an uber and the driver looks like he just finished a pick-up basketball game, it looks like the driver doesn't give a ____ a hair cut, clean Polo cargo shorts are fine. Be comfortable, but don't work in the same thing you sleep in. Riders have gotten the idea uber is a glorified Rick Shaw. The Rick Shaw driver should be dressed in gym attire.


\

Rick shaws actually have a profit margin, (well pedicabs, that would be a bicycle rickshaw)

In Orlando you can lease one (with insurance) for like $100 a week (for cruising tourist areas). Can easily make $10-15 per hour and stay completely in the tourist areas... In Orlando the insurance is more every month than your entire pedicab is worth.

From what i know... in Orlando your hourly earnings can exceed the uberX rates while your expenses are a fraction of it.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

These topics are always funny. I, too, started out thinking I needed a polo and nice slacks. 2 years later and I cant remember the last time I wore close-toed shoes to drive. I've never dipped below 4.9 in ratings.

As a rider I've never once looked at what my driver was wearing. If he speaks English and doesn't take 5 wrong turns I'm instantly impressed.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

First there are complaints that drivers don't get any respect ..... Followed by advice to disrespect your customer with bad attitudes and sloppy appearance.

If you want to be treated with respect, dress like you deserve it. I don't think khakis and polos are too much to expect

Any lady is an expert on dressing appropriately. Leggings with a nice top are a good start.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a 4.9 rating three years in. Passengers don't care about what you wear, gum, chargers, water. Wear shorts and tshirt and yes I look like I just left the gym. All they care about is you get them from point A to B efficiently. Never have cared what my passenger's or other driver's opinion are of me or my lack of kissing passenger but.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Spanky said:


> I have a 4.9 rating three years in. Passengers don't care about what you wear, gum, chargers, water. Wear shorts and tshirt and yes I look like I just left the gym. All they care about is you get them from point A to B efficiently. Never have cared what my passenger's or other driver's opinion are of me or my lack of kissing passenger but.


Maybe your riders feel sorry for you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Uber bans guns unfortunately. I'd prefer to open carry but I guess holster rigs violate the Uber dress code.


No holster necessary.



phillipzx3 said:


> Good ol' open carry supporter. There's a term for people who advertise they are armed, "primary target."
> 
> Concealed carry equals stealthy. Open carry equals, "look at me. I have a firearm. Shoot me first."
> 
> ;-)


Come down to AZ. Your views will change when you realize that almost 50% of the vehicles on the road have firearms in them. My Sig p220 .45 is like my American Express. I never leave home without it.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Blackcab said:


> Maybe your riders feel sorry for you.


Your the idiot dressing up and performing like a circus clown. Enjoy


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I wear what I always wear....some khaki's and a polo. I tend not to slob it up in my life, plenty of comfortable, decent looking clothes out there that keep you looking like you don't hate yourself, but are easy to work or drive in.

I don't want my passengers thinking I'm dressing up for them, I'm not, but I sure don't want to drive people around looking like I have the flu or just came from Walmart.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

'Your the idiot dressing up...."

Always amusing to see YOU'RE misspelled near the word IDIOT.


----------



## INTJ8w9 (Dec 22, 2016)

I usually wear gym shorts and a polo. Comfortable for me, and no problems from any PAX.


Then again, I drive in the ghetto.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Spanky said:


> Your the idiot dressing up and performing like a circus clown. Enjoy


Well are all performers. I just do it in a collared shirt.



swingset said:


> I wear what I always wear....some khaki's and a polo. I tend not to slob it up in my life, plenty of comfortable, decent looking clothes out there that keep you looking like you don't hate yourself, but are easy to work or drive in.
> 
> I don't want my passengers thinking I'm dressing up for them, I'm not, but I sure don't want to drive people around looking like I have the flu or just came from Walmart.


Exactly


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I wear collared shirts. Not to impress riders or out of some delusion that it'll get me more tips, 90% of Uber pax wouldn't tip me if I rolled up in a Maybach, found them a date on the way, then hooked them up for a free fine dinner with my m'aitre d' friend at Robuchon. 

I'm 55. I don't want to be the male version of a 50 year old woman in clothes from Forever 21. Collared shirts look and feel my age and my generation.

Disclosure: I don't own a Maybach or know anyone at Robuchon, and I don't find dates for people. The above was for illustration purposes only.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> First there are complaints that drivers don't get any respect ..... Followed by advice to disrespect your customer with bad attitudes and sloppy appearance.
> 
> If you want to be treated with respect, dress like you deserve it. I don't think khakis and polos are too much to expect
> 
> Any lady is an expert on dressing appropriately. Leggings with a nice top are a good start.


Is this the official Uber position?


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


To directly answer your question, the answer is maybe. In some markets there is a dress code. Here in Houston you were required to wear a collared shirt and pants (male) or shorts but they had to be dress shorts and not jean shorts. That's no longer the case and you can pretty much wear what you please.
City by city regulations are different and even with regulations in place nothing says your driver has to abide by them. You sound like a rider posting to a driver forum so if you want to push your values as a cheap ass rider (that's every Uber rider or they would be in a cab) on what you believe your slave drivers should or should not be wearing then you have bigger issues than be dealt with on this forum!


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Spanky said:


> Your the idiot dressing up and performing like a circus clown. Enjoy


*You're. Learn to spell and use proper grammar before calling someone an idiot.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Drivers can wear whatever they want, who cares? I dress nice and get high ratings and tips for it but who cares if others don't. Makes you look better.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

At these rates, be glad for spiked leather mankinis


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

I had a wool blazer since I just came from church Sunday night. The Chinese students at IIT didn't care. The gal from Vegas who traveled for work and lived in Dundee cared. Good tip after pick up at O'Hare Airport.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm driving a bandit cab for less than minimum wage. If it's cold out, I'm wearing jeans, sweater, jacket. If it's hot, I'm in cargo shorts, dress T, and flip flops. 

I can't think of one time any pax dressed up to get inside my car.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Without a jacket,yes
> 
> Salvation Army Gibsonton has all of your clothing needs.
> I used to get new shirts for a quarter !


they $4 now.



Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


the reason we don't get tip is because Uber lied to everyone and said the tip was included.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Blackcab said:


> That's why a lot of drivers stay with uber to long. You want to work when you want. No structure, crawl out of bed pick your nasty tee shirt and shorts off the floor and go and drive for peanuts. YOUR FREE. But also broke. Why clean up or tighten up your resume. That real job your scared of has a dress code and requires a work ethic, not driving around looking for a surge.


I'm not a doctor, but as an uber board certified driver which allows me to dispense my opinions and includes free coffee ($1.09 between 1pm-1:am) at any circle-k in the state of Arizona 
I discussed your case with a respected colleague, my lab Dr. Feelgood who has assisted me on many such post such as yours And I must agree that you have a classic case of walking on water where one redicules others in order to take his or hers mind off their own pathetic excuse of driving for duber.
Dr Feelgood also noted that this individual tends too sit in dark rooms wearing nothing more than hockey mask. All the while yelling at one or more of his 32 cats.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> The first time I went to an UBER office, (yes, I know they have a name for them, but I forget what it is) a female driver showed up in what looked exactly like panties.


Hot or Not?


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Flip flops ,white beater with adidas pants for every day of the week


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Uberglenn said:


> I find the raggiest clothes with holes in them to wear. My shoes have duct tape around them. My hat is older than me. There is no sense of putting out money for clothes that you don't have.


Dude, you wear a hat??



Spanky said:


> Your the idiot dressing up and performing like a circus clown. Enjoy


The guy was just joking...lighten up : )


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Been driving for over a year now. At first I would always dress well, No jeans , no flip flops, button down shirt.But now at .70 cents /mile after ubers cut, and that does not include my expenses, Gas , Insurance , Maintenance, etc. Not to mention my time. I could care less about my appearance.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I would NEVER buy dress up clothes to drive for Uber. I wear what I feel like at the time. Most of the time it's a casual collared shirt and jeans and, some times shorts and a t-shirt. I always wear my flip flops that I paid $1 for at Walmart. And if I'm in the mood, sometimes with socks. If you are not going to an interview why should anyone care about what ANYONE thinks let alone a cheap ass rider.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


If you drive X, wear WHATEVER you are comfortable, and safe; as long as it's clean, inoffensive, and doesn't expose too much. Your riders (and uber) are not paying you enough to wear a uniform!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

roadman said:


> the reason we don't get tip is because Uber lied to everyone and said the tip was included.


People hear what they want to hear. We don't get tips because people who don't want to tip in the first place have an excuse.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Nitedriver said:


>


That car does not qualify for Uber. Too old, and isn't 4 door.

That's the only problem I see.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Maybe I'll make that pic my avatar


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Maybe I'll make that pic my avatar


Nah I like the one you have. She looks like a naughty girl.


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh that's it.
> Uber UNIFORMS.
> Everyone must buy.
> 
> Travis says mom's opening a uniform shop. Place your order now.


I believe that those uniforms are available right now at the green light center (LOL)

Based on all the uber - goobers I've seen with trade dress logos plastered all over their cars at the cell lot the uniforms should be an easy sell LMAO

I even saw one guy with a lighted taxi cab light on the roof of his car that said UBER.
SMH


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Harleyfxdx1 said:


> I believe that those uniforms are available right now at the green light center (LOL)
> 
> Based on all the uber - goobers I've seen with trade dress logos plastered all over their cars at the cell lot the uniforms should be an easy sell LMAO
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've seen the lighted Uber cartops. My comment to that is that I don't want to be or look like a cab.

A couple drivers here have Uber built into their personalized license plates.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I am in that damn drivers seat for 8-10 hours when I drive. I wear what makes me comfortable. Which does include sweat pants and a hoodie... Shorts and a polo. Let them raise the rates to a respectable level, offer the ability to include tips and give mandatory Uber Passanger training. Than I will wear whatever they want me to wear. Until then, I am dressing for comfort.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


When I was driving Yellow Cab, I dressed in multiple layers- even when it was 90 degrees out.

A pocket t-shirt, a long sleeve dress shirt, a jeans jacket, provides enough pockets to distribute my money in, that it really reduced the possibility of a robber getting a big score.

When I was robbed, the bum got away with $20.

Also, I never shaved when I was going for a solid weekend of Yellow Cab driving.

Gave me more of a tough image which really brings respect.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Uber's policy is no guns. I always wear my Lone Ranger uniform with double holster, white hat and mask. Where else do you carry your phone? (Sarcasm)


A water bottle in each holster.
Lifesaver rolls in the bullet loops.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I generally wear a button down shirt (untucked) and jeans with Puma or Adidas kicks.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Shopping at Goodwill and the Salvation Army Thrift Shop was a great way to get that tough streetwise cab driver look, I don't know if that will work with Uber however. I really looked like I needed the money when I was behind the wheel at Yellow Cab.


----------



## Speedracer415 (Jan 8, 2017)

Wear whatever you want, just take a shower. Plzzzz!!


----------



## ivtecboy79 (Jul 2, 2016)

At these prices on uber X , I see it as the walmart of public transportation run by the public (or as close to general public you can get). I say wear what you want as long as its clean and not offensive. Now if it was 2013 and we were all getting $2.60 a mile and making 1000s a week when uber was classy and new. Ya polo and maybe even a tie. Uber made themselves into this.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Spanky said:


> Your the idiot dressing up and performing like a circus clown. Enjoy


&#8230;you're&#8230;


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I just made $3.60 for a minimum fare that took me 15-20 from ping to drop off. Seriously, you are lucky we bothered to put on pants at all


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Is this the official Uber position?


Nope. Bend down and grab hold of your ankles...... Now THAT is the official Uber position



Harleyfxdx1 said:


> I believe that those uniforms are available right now at the green light center (LOL)
> 
> Based on all the uber - goobers I've seen with trade dress logos plastered all over their cars at the cell lot the uniforms should be an easy sell LMAO
> 
> ...


Are there actually states/areas where it's legal to road-hail an Uber ? I ask because it's illegal in my home state and I'm wondering why anyone would do this unless it WERE actually legal elsewhere


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I wear a t-shirt, hat, and cargo pants during the summer... I'm the B0$$


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Drive ten minutes to pick-up. Roll in and wait 5 minutes, have to call to reaffirm and get an attitude. Wait another 5 mins....They exit the house and the look says; "Wait, where's my towncar ??? And WHY are you not wearing a tux ? And where in the HELL is your driver's cap ?!?" All for a four minute trip around the block and a ding for professionalism due to the only two things that could have possibly been at issue; My golf attire or that they got a Ford Escape instead of that towncar...........On UberX. From then on, I worry about comfort and point A to point B as the pax are simply NOT paying for anything other than that.....Regardless of what all the other "uber" Uber drivers on here would have you believe.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

There is that one guy here that was complaining that some old couple had a problem with him wearing some Speedos.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> There is that one guy here that was complaining that some old couple had a problem with him wearing some Speedos.


Ya he was proud that he went from working out to earning in his Speedos and didn't have to shower. They complained about the way his car smelled. Then they complained to Uber.
That's our dress code at its worse.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> Drive ten minutes to pick-up. Roll in and wait 5 minutes, have to call to reaffirm and get an attitude. Wait another 5 mins....They exit the house and the look says; "Wait, where's my towncar ??? And WHY are you not wearing a tux ? And where in the HELL is your driver's cap ?!?" All for a four minute trip around the block and a ding for professionalism due to the only two things that could have possibly been at issue; My golf attire or that they got a Ford Escape instead of that towncar...........On UberX. From then on, I worry about comfort and point A to point B as the pax are simply NOT paying for anything other than that.....Regardless of what all the other "uber" Uber drivers on here would have you believe.


Someone ranting like that would never make it into my car.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Someone ranting like that would never make it into my car.


"the look says"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


I drive in San Diego, super casual around here, especially the beach areas.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> No holster necessary.
> 
> Come down to AZ. Your views will change when you realize that almost 50% of the vehicles on the road have firearms in them. My Sig p220 .45 is like my American Express. I never leave home without it.


In in my 66 years, I've never needed a gun for anything. The one time in my life I was robbed at gun point, had I reached for one on my person, I would have been shot. Another guy (the guy on TV, forgot his name) in a car tells the cop he has a gun, and then the cop shoots him dead. If he hadn't that gun in the glovebox, he'd be alive today. The odds of getting killed because you carry a gun are probably greater than the odds you'll be able to use it to save your life.

I don't know, but it sounds true. I'll bet it is true.

Anyway, there's a lot of skittish cops out there.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drive in San Diego, super casual around here, especially the beach areas.
> 
> In in my 66 years, I've never needed a gun for anything. The one time in my life I was robbed at gun point, had I reached for one on my person, I would have been shot. Another guy (the guy on TV, forgot his name) in a car tells the cop he has a gun, and then the cop shoots him dead. If he hadn't that gun in the glovebox, he'd be alive today. The odds of getting killed because you carry a gun are probably greater than the odds you'll be able to use it to save your life.
> 
> ...


I know it's true. You're 100% correct. The reason is lack of common sense and lack of proper training. Many irresponsible gun owners die from their own stupidity. 
I'll give you a little hint if you conceal carry and are stopped by the cops. Have your window completely down with both hands on the steering wheel in the 11 and 1 position before the cop gets up to your vehicle. Immediately tell the officer you carry and never take your hands off the steering wheel until instructed by the officer.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Blackcab said:


> That's why a lot of drivers stay with uber to long. You want to work when you want. No structure, crawl out of bed pick your nasty tee shirt and shorts off the floor and go and drive for peanuts. YOUR FREE. But also broke. Why clean up or tighten up your resume. That real job your scared of has a dress code and requires a work ethic, not driving around looking for a surge.


This is very humorous but actually you sum up why most people doing rideshare as their sole means of income do it. It is one step above panhandling.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drive in San Diego, super casual around here, especially the beach areas.
> 
> In in my 66 years, I've never needed a gun for anything. The one time in my life I was robbed at gun point, had I reached for one on my person, I would have been shot. Another guy (the guy on TV, forgot his name) in a car tells the cop he has a gun, and then the cop shoots him dead. If he hadn't that gun in the glovebox, he'd be alive today. The odds of getting killed because you carry a gun are probably greater than the odds you'll be able to use it to save your life.
> 
> ...


Ah, yes... the old "It never happened to me therefore it never happens anywhere."...


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Someone ranting like that would never make it into my car.


If someone actually did say that about the car type I would say as I cancel, "Well go ahead and request another one. I'm sure you'll luck out...eventually." Vrooooom!


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> In in my 66 years, I've never needed a gun for anything. The one time in my life I was robbed at gun point, had I reached for one on my person, I would have been shot.


Those two statements are at complete odds with each other, but you haven't enough experience to realize how.

If that robber had decided to kill you for your wallet (and that outcome is far from unheard of, in fact it's done quite frequently in this country) being unarmed after the shooting starts means you're probably going to die, and do so accepting the outcome.

On another forum I belong to, a man who owns a restaurant got herded into a freezer with his employees, told to lie down, and the robber attempted to shoot everyone in the room. Once the shooting started, the man drew his concealed handgun and returned fire. He was shot first, but returning fire wounded the criminal who fled and this not only saved his life but several other people in that freezer. By your victim-mindset, being disarmed was a better outcome for him because you have never been unfortunate enough to run into someone who's willing to kill you.

Me? I'd rather go down fighting even if someone gets the first shot in. BTW, guns aren't magic death-dealing talisman, especially bullets. A LOT of people have fought and won gunfights with a lot of wounds that hit non-critical areas, and people have won gunfights where the first person to shoot had a failure or jam and were not able to project violence. The one constant in all of these gunfights was that the victim wasn't unarmed.

No one, thankfully, needs to rely on your good fortune for advice about their safety doing this job...nor should you project it. Honestly, who cares what your experience is? It doesn't translate to anyone.

Also, if you have gone 66 years being unarmed, what would it have hurt to have been? Nothing, it just wouldn't have been needed. That's how preparedness should work. I've never needed a fire extinguisher, but I've always had one.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> This is very humorous but actually you sum up why most people doing rideshare as their sole means of income do it. It is one step above panhandling.


Panhandling makes wayyyyy more $$

Don't ever doubt that

https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxn...ake-homeless-video-has-been-arrested.amp.html

My coworker once told me the lady panhandling outside the grocery store owned a condo and has a fat account. I actually saw one of the neighborhood regulars question the guy (who alternates the spot with her) why he wasn't working because he had two working hands and two working feet) and then end up donating money to that guy anyways after the guy mumbled some excuse.


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Unless you are driving Beach resorts daytime,do not wear flip flops,t's and shorts.
> 
> If you are driving a topless Jeep with a surfboard on the roof,OK.
> 
> ...


I always wear flip-flops no one can see my feet however I do stay away from wearing my Jams


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

swingset said:


> Those two statements are at complete odds with each other, but you haven't enough experience to realize how.
> 
> If that robber had decided to kill you for your wallet (and that outcome is far from unheard of, in fact it's done quite frequently in this country) being unarmed after the shooting starts means you're probably going to die, and do so accepting the outcome.
> 
> ...


You wrote:
_Also, if you have gone 66 years being unarmed, what would it have hurt to have been? Nothing, it just wouldn't have been needed.
_
I just explained to you that when I was robbed, I didn't get shot because I didn't have one. Had I had one, I would probably have reached for it, and would have got shot.

No one is going to shoot you for having a fire extinguisher. But a skittish cop, a skittish anyone holding a gun at you, when you reach for it, is going to shoot you most likely before you are able to grab it and shoot back.

In your store scenario, if you are unseen, hiding, and have a gun, and the shooter doesn't suspect you, I'd say go for it, but if you're not trained, the odds of you shooting an innocent bystander are greatly increased.

Now, if you were robbed similarly as I was, and you had a gun, you might get lucky. You might not. If you don't have a gun, you might get lucky and not get shot because you are not a threat, or you might not. One side of this argument, yours, doesn't negate mine.

It was because I posed no threat to my robber that he didn't shoot me. I played that card, and won.

You can play a different card, and you might lose, or you might win. It's a crap shoot, either way.

I'd bet a lot of people owning guns should not own them, i.e., who are not trained, or as cool headed as you. This is why, for most folks, I say don't get one.

You wrote:
_No one, thankfully, needs to rely on your good fortune for advice about their safety doing this job
_
Bogus on two fronts:

1. "No one...needs to rely..." is an absolute and there are no absolutes in the universe. But, even if we were to limit that absolute to everyone on planet earth, it would still be wrong. If you were to limit it even further --- all Uber drivers, it would still be false.

2. An arrogant tone is always an attempt to win an argument by puffing oneself up, which is a poor debate strategy, especially with someone familiar with Carl Sagan's Baloney Detection Kit.


----------



## Seandamon211 (Jun 17, 2017)

I wear a tuxedo. When I see my pax I jump out of the car and open the door for them and make sure every seat has a mint and a personal 4.5 ounce bottle water for there enjoyment.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If I'm too old to sign up for Fraternity Rush week,I'm too old to do that.
> Used to love pay $5.00 make up a name,drink at 27 frat houses.
> My favorite was the 55 gallon garbage cans full of Hurricane mix drink.
> 
> Thing is,I quit high school,and always got recruited by multiple fraternities .


I don't know bro, the second one looks like a sausage fest



Trafficat said:


> Uber bans guns unfortunately. I'd prefer to open carry but I guess holster rigs violate the Uber dress code.


Yeah that is unfortunate


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


When the city of Houston had fingerprinting, FBI checks, medical and drug exam, etc. we also had a dress code. Collared shirts, no shorts, no sandals, etc.

Tips still were practically nonexistent.

It's not the clothes.



Seandamon211 said:


> I wear a tuxedo. When I see my pax I jump out of the car and open the door for them and make sure every seat has a mint and a personal 4.5 ounce bottle water for there enjoyment.


Only 4.5 oz? Only one mint?

Stingy...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I don't know if I'm challenged or what; but I cannot for the life of me drive in flip flops! I consider those who can wizards, possessing gifts I do not have. I fear their power!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Button down shirt with shorts and sandles. Summer is about set in and days of 100°+. Wearing pants, socks and shoes is not recommended.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


I'm in jeans, but always with a button down collared shirt and brown leather shoes-- yet I'm still mostly tip-challenged despite having a clean frsh smelling car, professional manners, and phone chargers galore.

While there's a LOT to be desired in the manner of attire of many drivers that I see around, or their coiffure for that matter, the lack of tips is deeply rooted primarily in the lack of passenger generosity. Shorts, flip-flops, tank-tops, and the like, come second I say!


----------



## Harleyfxdx1 (Oct 21, 2015)

Seandamon211 said:


> I wear a tuxedo. When I see my pax I jump out of the car and open the door for them and make sure every seat has a mint and a personal 4.5 ounce bottle water for there enjoyment.


Yeah, but you left out the highly polished "spit-shined" shoes.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The only dress code I can think of for doing this gig is make sure your private parts are covered? Lol who even cares what I wear as long as I get you from point A to B in a clean, new model car for dirt cheap fares?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Blackcab said:


> Is there any type of dress code for drivers. Have seen tank tops, gym shorts and flip flops. Some drivers look like they are wearing pajamas. No wonder why no one gets tip . Looks like the bar scene from star wars.


Yes, nicely pressed Armani suit with expensive dress shoes.

You must wear a different suit everyday. Wearing the same suit twice is grounds for immediate dismissal!!!

Don't forget candy, water and spring water and soda and a few little debbies.

Also, install 2 4k tv sets in the front and back.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> This is very humorous but actually you sum up why most people doing rideshare as their sole means of income do it. It is one step above panhandling.


I have to disagree... for Orlando.

Panhandling pays much better here...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Don't forget candy, water and spring water and soda and a few little debbies.


Candy?? Surely you jest?

Nothing less than Godiva truffles!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What part of "IndeoeIndep Contractor" are we missing here? Part of not being employed by Uber is they can't dictate when we work, not how we dress. The words "Uber, dress, code" should'nt be used in the same sentence.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I roll out of bed at 3:30 in the morning when I drive. At that ungodly hour, I want comfort. If it's cold I wear a sweater and pajama jeans (no one can tell while I am driving in the dark that they are not real jeans). When it is warmer I wear a pull-over shirt (usually a polo or a black v-neck) and my active cargo pants. When it's hot I swap out the cargo pants for shorts. At 4.95 rating, I think I am fine.


----------



## PowerIntrovert (May 8, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh that's it.
> Uber UNIFORMS.
> Everyone must buy.
> 
> Travis says mom's opening a uniform shop. Place your order now.


Haaaahaha!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i wear sweat pants and a v neck shirt . i wouldnt wear a tank top ,thats just me. but i go causal. for .10 a min take home and $4 min fare , they are lucky i wear pants.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> The first time I went to an UBER office, (yes, I know they have a name for them, but I forget what it is) a female driver showed up in what looked exactly like panties.


This is outrageous. Which Uber office did this happen at? And what time does she usually come in do you think?


----------

